# Pinewood Derby School Bus



## smokinghole (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's a school bus I made for the pinewood derby adult division in my son's pack.  I made a youTube video too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgPnWlJa-fA&list=UUoZ4adxd5yzhL69TOtseiUQ


----------



## mredburn (Mar 19, 2014)

great job, I really like the details.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2014)

video is private.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Mar 20, 2014)

Very cool.
I'll bet that drew a lot of attention.

Bill


----------



## smokinghole (Mar 20, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> video is private.



Oops.  Thanks for letting me know.  Public now.


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks great, like all the details and colors, very well made. Well done!


----------

